
Show HN: Curated Toolkit for Remote Work - dmonn
https://nohq.co/tools/
======
jon-wood
I see four different, yet incredibly similar, video conferencing tools on that
list. That doesn't fill me with confidence when it comes to just how curated
the list is.

~~~
dmonn
I could do a better job on showing differences for sure, especially in that
category. In the end, they are all well working solutions, with two of them
being free and handling organization differently, the go-to app on the market,
and a enterprise solution. All have their own place in that crowded ecosystem.

------
heliostatic
I just tried to submit Krisp.ai, but realized at the end it was a paid
curation. I'm not affiliated with Krisp, I'm just a remote worker who recently
added it to my must haves...

~~~
pacavaca
Completely on a side note, but I've just recently realized how much of a
noise-cancellation magic comes buil-in with Zoom. My wife was grinding coffee
literally next to me, and no one on the call could hear it. Now I'm learning
that the whole standalone startup exists dedicated to doing it for all the
platforms. Cool!

------
rodolphoarruda
Lots of overlapping between different categories. Misplaced app within a
category -- hiring app inside Project Management. And so on...

The idea of putting together such list is noble, though. It just need more
consistency.

~~~
dmonn
Some of them have multi-categories, that's right. I believe the app you're
talking about offers project management functionalities with freelancer hiring
options, so it's part of both.

Let me know if you see an app that logically should not be in one of the
categories. This is curated by hand, so errors may happen.

~~~
rodolphoarruda
Categories aside, if you allow me to suggest something, I would have built
your toolkit in a different way. Instead of app type, I would have grouped
them by process following the natural order that the business takes form in a
start-up or any organization.

To me, the sequence that comes to mind is: Sync Comms > Aggregation of
unstructured data/documents/media > Collaboration (whiteboarding, sketching,
mind-mapping etc.) > Administration > Project Management > Development >
Security, Monitoring and Reporting

------
jimnotgym
Since this is full of proprietary services, I will note that I have replaced
most of that on my team with Office 365 with Microsoft Teams. Chat, video
conferencing, kanban boards, file sharing all in one place with single sign
on.

------
johnxie
This looks great. Just submitted Taskade
([https://taskade.com](https://taskade.com)) to the list, a unified workspace
for distributed teams! :)

------
alexgotoi
I really like the toolkit, I find it very useful. I kust bookmarked for future
use. Did you use a template to build it or it's done from zero by you?

~~~
dmonn
Thanks so much! This is completely self-built. I use Tailwind for the
frontend, makes this kind of design pretty easy.

------
pacavaca
Anything that fixes the timezones on the list? Flat Earth?

~~~
dmonn
Smiling through the pain and working long nights

------
MrBuddyCasino
The description of the tools seems to be to vendor‘s marketing tag line, which
I find not very helpful to understand what the tool actually does.

------
MuffinFlavored
The graphic style looks very similar to Slack's. Is this an official project
by them?

~~~
dmonn
No, it's just the style that's "in" right now. I believe this is from an
illustration package somewhere.

